# Will this motor replace a Snowbear?



## delagem (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi,

I just finished butchering a Superwinch ATV winch onto my Snowbear, before I found this forum. Now I realize I could have bought the proper winch direct from Superwinch.

Anyways, I just ran across this motor for quite a bit cheaper than either of those alternatives:

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_39468_39468

Anybody know if the bolt holes and drive shaft line up? It looks like it will....

By the way, I can't complain about the OEM motor, it lasted 8 years for me, and was outside all the time.

Michael


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

if it does work it will probably be more powerful


----------



## kwollen (Jan 8, 2007)

I bought a Harbor Freight 2 ton 1.5 hp ATV winch for $49.95 a couple of years ago, now may be $69.95. This is 1.5 hp with power in and out. All I did was buy a ¼" (3/16" may be thick enough) steel plate larger than the base on the current Super Winch. Take the old winch off, center the new plate where the new plate will mount and measure the 2 wholes that you will need to drill to mount the plate on the plow(3/8"). Match or bolt the single bolt hole from the base of the new winch (drill it out to 3/8), then scribe the outlines of the other 2 mount holes from the new winch to the plate. Drill these 2 new holes at their widest point to get max clearance for the 2 ( 5/16") mounting bolts. This now gives 3 mounting bolts. Not being a machinist I had to enlarge some of the holes to make everything fit. I plan on using a chain or strap rather than the steel cable. The current controls work on the new winch. Now I have a cheap backup winch.


----------



## delagem (Jan 6, 2009)

Kwollen, as I mentioned in my previous thread, it's difficult to find a winch that has both a center shaft sized to accept the Snowbear clamp for the chain, and have enough room for the chain to wrap up without hitting the frame.

Mounting any winch is easy, it's attaching the chain that's the hard part.... And I like the chain setup! Simple, nearly bulletproof.

I know for a fact that this winch won't work with the chain:

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200365242_200365242

It does work if you use the wire that comes with the ATV winch, but not with the chain setup. It may work with the strap setup, I've never seen a Snowbear using a strap.

I'm looking for an alternative motor that doesn't cost $120.


----------

